# Will goat waste contaminate well water?



## Skybison (Apr 25, 2014)

We've been planning on fencing in an area for some goats, and it's about 15 or so feet from where our well is dug. I was talking with my sister today about composting their waste to fertilize her garden with and this reminded her of something she'd herd a while ago. Will the water source be contaminated by the goat's poop during heavy rain?

The well is, I think, about 200+ feet deep, and get's it's water from a constantly flowing aquifer. We have a huge system of underground streams that shoot out of the ground when it rains, and they run through out most of our property. They probably contribute to our well water source. Will goat poop be an issue? This might be a silly question, but I feel like it's worth asking. I'm a bit worried, and want to know if I need to fence in a different area.


----------



## Skybison (Apr 25, 2014)

Also, does anyone else compost their goat poop for fertilizing?


----------



## Sundancer (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't believe it will be a problem. Our well is a shallow water well (55') and the goat barn and fields surround the well within 50 feet or so. When the water goes thru the soil it pretty much filters anything really bad out of the water. I was told that our well gathers water from about 1.5 miles in every direction. Within that are from us are 2 of the largest cattle operations in our county. I have the water tested every few years and it has never come up bad. Last year it tested better than some of the bottled water.

And yes...we compost most poop/hay/straw and use it everywhere. We also give it to several neighbors for their veggie gardens.


----------



## Skybison (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you! I didn't think anyone would have any advice on the water.


----------

